# how to remove Fletching and fletching glue



## mr alien x (Sep 26, 2010)

Hore do you remove your fetching and fletching glue? Any household products?


----------



## huntinfool84 (Jun 1, 2005)

i use a utility knife to scrape off the fletchings and the glue then wipe the shafts off with goof off or goo be gone


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Saw a mention of using a potato peeler once --- never tried it though. Bought a Norway Zipstrip instead.


----------



## spmnlvr (Apr 28, 2009)

Acetone and a semi sharp pocket knife.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

I use a single edge razor to scrape all the glue off, then wipe with denatured alcohol. Just have to be careful with the angle on a carbon shaft, you can gouge them.


----------



## straddleridge (Apr 28, 2010)

copper scrubby


----------



## archerymedic79 (Apr 4, 2011)

I use the utility knifes that have the break away blades, then wipe the shaft with finger nail polish remover, then use a copper brilo pad, then wipe again with regular rubbing alcohol.


----------



## rhardy11 (Feb 4, 2011)

i use a utility knife then the residue thats left on it i take a very fine grit sandpaper and run the arrow and sandpaper underwater while i am doing it it works great


----------



## IMADMAN (Jan 24, 2005)

Potato peeler to strip the vanes and majority of the glue, sandpaper under running water to get the last bits of glue, mild dishwashing soap to finish up rinse well and air dry.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Tried a potato peeler but for me it was worthless. Tried a Xacto knife - worked OK, sort of. Have to be real careful though. Single edge razor blade was sort of OK too.

For me, the best scraping method of all has been a utility knife with a hooked blade. The hook is almost exactly the size of the shaft and it's curve gets the glue and fletch off way better than anything else I tried. Blades are replaceable and don't have to be sharpened like the ZipStrip. 

But a good while ago I switched to using wraps and that's by far the easiest solution.


----------



## GregBS (Oct 30, 2010)

Go to Walmart and get a pet nail trimmer.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Safari-Pet-Products-Pro-Nail-Trimmer/16916175

Take the screw out and you now have 2 arrow scrapers. Buy cat trimmers for carbon arrows and dog trimmers for larger carbon and aluminum arrows. For less than $10 you get two instead of one for $20.


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

I used a semi-dull steak knife for more than a decade. Then I was introduced to Norway's Zip-Strip. Wow! :mg: A little spendy, but it works better than can be imagined without damage to the arrow. On the very first arrow I ever used it on the vane went flowing off about 3 feet to my right. Highly recommended.

happy hunting, dv


----------



## fatsbucknut (Apr 29, 2005)

GregBS said:


> Go to Walmart and get a pet nail trimmer.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Safari-Pet-Products-Pro-Nail-Trimmer/16916175
> 
> Take the screw out and you now have 2 arrow scrapers. Buy cat trimmers for carbon arrows and dog trimmers for larger carbon and aluminum arrows. For less than $10 you get two instead of one for $20.



Great idea!


----------



## Sandilands (Aug 31, 2006)

GregBS said:


> Go to Walmart and get a pet nail trimmer.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Safari-Pet-Products-Pro-Nail-Trimmer/16916175
> 
> Take the screw out and you now have 2 arrow scrapers. Buy cat trimmers for carbon arrows and dog trimmers for larger carbon and aluminum arrows. For less than $10 you get two instead of one for $20.


Thats what I did years ago. I was tired of sending my arrows to get fletched and had them come back with all the camo stripped off.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

solution: refletch them yourself. it's not hard, it gets done the way you like it, and nobody butchers your gear for you.


----------



## JMS (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm thinking about doing some wraps and just ordered my Arizona fletcher too. My question is how do you strip off the vanes without messing up the wrap?


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

JMS said:


> I'm thinking about doing some wraps and just ordered my Arizona fletcher too. My question is how do you strip off the vanes without messing up the wrap?


You don't. Wraps come off as well. It's easier than using blades and all that because you can just dip the end in hot water and you are done and ready to re-wrap and fletch.


----------



## lynnh (May 22, 2011)

I don't know what glue you are using, but Fletch-Tite Platinum comes off easily with a razor blade.


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

I use wraps...haha.

I used a utility knife and acetone. Just be careful not to gouge the shaft...


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

GregBS said:


> Go to Walmart and get a pet nail trimmer.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Safari-Pet-Products-Pro-Nail-Trimmer/16916175
> 
> Take the screw out and you now have 2 arrow scrapers. Buy cat trimmers for carbon arrows and dog trimmers for larger carbon and aluminum arrows. For less than $10 you get two instead of one for $20.


I like it! I am buying one tonight. Between my Wal Mart luggage scales and this it's becoming my go to archery store. LOL!!!


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

I just use a dulled utility knife, I can scrape as hard as I want, haven't gouged an arrow yet.


----------



## Komi (Mar 1, 2007)

This is what I use also works great...





hunt123 said:


> Tried a potato peeler but for me it was worthless. Tried a Xacto knife - worked OK, sort of. Have to be real careful though. Single edge razor blade was sort of OK too.
> 
> For me, the best scraping method of all has been a utility knife with a hooked blade. The hook is almost exactly the size of the shaft and it's curve gets the glue and fletch off way better than anything else I tried. Blades are replaceable and don't have to be sharpened like the ZipStrip.
> 
> But a good while ago I switched to using wraps and that's by far the easiest solution.


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

Fletchings is easy....Take a field pointed arrow, and stick it through a 1/2" piece of plywood...that will take care of em....

As for the glue...acetone and a dull utility knife....


----------



## WV Switchback (Jul 26, 2010)

I use wraps. Before I rewrap them I pull the nock & soak the end of the arrow in acetone for about 1-2mins then the wrap glue wipes off with a paper towel.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

You might want to be a little careful of that acetone procedure. There have been other threads with posts regarding potential delaminating issues with acetone on carbon shafts, especially soaking it like you're doing. Of course if you're using aluminum, no problem. The little glue left when I pull a wrap off wipes up easily with denatured alcohol which is much safer than acetone.


----------

